# Marbled Raphael Cats



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

These are pretty cool fish. I ordered Acanthadoras Spinosissimus...or chocolate Raphaels. I got these Amblydoras Nauticus/Marbled Raphael instead.

























Although they've never been spawned in captivity, they are suspected to be bubblenesters. I might give them a try. These specimens are about 4", which should be full grown.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

nice looking fish!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoa those are much more interesting to look at than the common Raphaels! Good luck with spawning them!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, hope you unlock the mystery to spanning them. It must be fun, getting a new challenge like that!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm working with Elongatus piranhas also...which have never been spawned in captivity. My red bellies spawn twice a week.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

dam them fish look so awesome


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Noz,
About 5% of the imports from Brazil, come in as different fish. It's fun trying to figure out they actually are. Special thanks to Silurus from Planet Catfish, for IDing this one.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

my fav tropical fish come from the amazon


----------

